# Going from Win 10 back to 7 issues



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

A friend of mine got tired of the Win 10 popups, gave in, and downloaded Win 10. Within an hour of trying to figure it out, she used the option to go back to Win 7. However, now every time she turns her computer on she gets a screen that is attempting to re-install 10. The screen says something like, "Win 10 download will start in xxx minutes". 

Before she spends the big bucks to take her computer in to a repair shop, is there something she can do to stop Win 10 trying to download every time she turns on her computer? 

She is beyond frustrated. BTW, she is even less tech savvy than I am, so any suggestions need to be simple to follow. Many thanks!


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes, The easiest way is for her to copy everything on that computer she wants onto a thumb drive and do a factory reset. She can then reinstall everything, but don't turn on automatic windows updates or she will be in the same boat with the pop up. She would then need to google which updates trigger the download and install everything she wants except those. A Pain in the butt, but that is the only way I could do it when I rolled back to 8.1 All other internet solutions failed to stop the problem.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Belfrybat said:


> However, now every time she turns her computer on she gets a screen that is attempting to re-install 10. The screen says something like, "Win 10 download will start in xxx minutes".


You mean that's all she gets, or is Windows loading and usable when that message appears?

If the latter, and "xxx minutes" is long enough to do a few things, first set Windows Update to something other than automatic. Then go to the page below and uninstall all the updates it lists; then hide them.

http://techne.alaya.net/?p=12499

I haven't dealt with that particular problem, but that's what I'd try first. If it doesn't work, then Declan's suggestion of a factory reset/reinstall would be next on the list.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Windows is usable, but she has to turn off her computer in less than an hour. If she does nothing, then the clock keeps counting down and Win 10 tries to install. She used the Microsoft option to go back to Win 7. 

The last time I was there (before she downloaded Win 10) I set her updates to manual as that is the setting I use. I get the Win 10 nag screen every few days but just X out of it. What she's getting is Win 10 actually trying to download. She also lost several of her music files in the change, but she might just have to forget them. 

I looked at the above webpage and it would be difficult for me to do all that -- she is even less computer literate. It looks like she'll need to take the computer to a repair shop to get it wiped clean. 

If she had just listened to me! I told her she wouldn't like Win 10. :bash:


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Belfrybat said:


> Windows is usable, but she has to turn off her computer in less than an hour. If she does nothing, then the clock keeps counting down and Win 10 tries to install. She used the Microsoft option to go back to Win 7.
> 
> The last time I was there (before she downloaded Win 10) I set her updates to manual as that is the setting I use. I get the Win 10 nag screen every few days but just X out of it. What she's getting is Win 10 actually trying to download. She also lost several of her music files in the change, but she might just have to forget them.
> 
> ...


I really disliked 10 and did not trust it. It did the custom install and it did some things I told it not to do like organize all my media files. I have them separated for a reason. I don't want them organized their way. 

Once it was there, there was nothing but the factory reset I could do to get rid of it and do what I said above. I actually liked 7 better than 8.1 This force you to use an interface designed for cellphones on desktops just doesn't work for me.


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

Download Classic Shell it makes win10 look like win 7


----------

